# Australian man pleads with Indonesian court



## bianco (Jan 5, 2015)

Aust man tells Indon court he is an addict

_*AN Australian man has pleaded with an Indonesian court that he is a victim of addiction and not a criminal, as he made his defence on drug-possession charges. 
* 
ANDREW Roger, alias Roger Yeo, 51, was caught in possession of a stash of marijuana, crystal meth and pills during in a raid of his east Java home in May.
In his statement to the Surabaya District Court on Monday, Roger said he had bought two or three months' supply of the drug because it was so cheap, and there was no evidence that he was selling or distributing the drug. He said he used marijuana to relax and that it helped him be productive. He has previously testified if he didn't use the drug, he suffered from anxiety and insomnia.
Roger, who says he's a former police officer and waste contractor, testified he had been using the drug since he was 15.

On Monday, Roger told the court the 16-year jail term demanded by the prosecutor was like a life sentence for him at his age and in his condition.
Defence lawyer Erick Komala asked the court to punish his client as an addict and send him for treatment, not jail him._

#####

What Erick Komala asked the court for is totally reasonable, and what its verdict should be.
Treatment as an addict, then deportation.
Saves Indonesia a whole lot of money, time and effort.
All good.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 5, 2015)

He lives in Java and uses addictive & illegal drugs! He should be strung up for stupidity.


----------



## bianco (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> He lives in Java and uses addictive & illegal drugs! He should be strung up for stupidity.



Not everyone is a 'rocket scientist'. 

Very foolish thing to do, and place to even be, for him.
He shouldn't even be in Indonesia/Asia anywhere.

He's actually lucky he's in Indonesia and not Singapore, Malaysia, China etc...where he'd surely be execution-slaughtered.
In Indonesia he has some chance of staying alive.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 6, 2015)

bianco said:


> Not everyone is a 'rocket scientist'.



True, but all drug users are bloody idiots.
There's a massive campaign here, telling people what will happen if they act like Australians, but this silly sod still did it.
What a pathetic oxygen thief.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone is a 'rocket scientist'.
> ...



drug use is and-----actually has been for more than 1000 years--- rampant in shariah cesspits.      There seems to be lots of press
about  people going to  the two eastern shariah shit holes---Indonesia and Malaysia to either get it or sell it.     Anyone out
there able to explain to me how it is that Indonesia and Malaysia seem to be the active centers for drug trade?


----------



## Indofred (Jan 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> All Australians.
> Maybe Australians have something to do with it.
> Still, why blame nice white people when there are Muslims to blame for Australian greed and stupidity?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > All Australians.
> ...



"white people"???        what makes you think muslims are not
"white people"?       besides all your other problems you are also into skin color?------you are presenting yourself as if you were an  IRANIAN     ------now go dust off your hookah-----and RELAX. ------try not to tell an arab or Iranian or Turk ---etc etc that he is   "not white"         I asked a simple question----
which relates to the issue of  "MARKET" -----somehow it seems that   INDONESIA of all places is the place to go to either be an addict of  "sell some stuff"-----is it the "buy junk"
capital of the area too? ----In the middle east-------Morocco is
the place to go to join the locals in a hookah full of HASH.    In Yemen crowds of people are constantly zoned out on   KHAT.
Pakistan is  packed full of   Afghani  heroin


----------



## Indofred (Jan 6, 2015)

irosie makes me thank fuck Israeli passports aren't valid here.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie makes me thank fuck Israeli passports aren't valid here.



     I am delighted to know that......      Jews should avoid
       Islamic cesspits completely.    My hubby was born in an
       Islamic cesspit-------which is why I have given up the idea
       of ever seeing the Pyramids       For my friends in
       check various things----eg  cheap underwear----for that
       "made in Indonesia"    tag------avoid their shit


----------



## Indofred (Jan 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> -avoid their shit



I say that about Australians.

Perhaps you'd care to condemn Australian drug dealers who kill by the thousand every year, and Australian drug abusers who commit massive levels of crime to fund their stupidity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > -avoid their shit
> ...



why specifically  AUSTRALIAN DRUG DEALERS?     the major drug problem in my town is  -------a  TALIBAN thing----heroin  from Afghanistan----which ---btw is very popular in areas of the city which are very much   ---"NOI"   (nation of islam---ie blacks who converted to the shit)     The specific area used to be the MURDER CAPITAL OF THE USA---a bit
improved now----but slipping back


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jan 6, 2015)

Asian countries have been staving off drug culture from the West by imposing the death penalty on drug smugglers but applying the same standard to Australian tourists who happened to possess certain illicit drugs is inhumane. We need to understand that they come from a different culture in which drug use is generally tolerated and drug offenders from the West should simply be deported to serve their respective sentences based on their home countries' drug laws. By doing so, Asian nations can cut unnecessary expenses incurred by court proceedings and imprisoning drug offenders for many decades can be prohibitively expensive. About a decade ago, this Aussie woman was arrested for drug smuggling and she was just released from a Bali prison last year after serving a ten-year sentence.


----------



## OZman (Jan 7, 2015)

*'Do we want to kill them?' Indonesian Health Mini…: *


----------

